# Help With Food



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi. So we are getting ready to bring home our first Malt Coby (also our first dog) two weeks from Saturday. Since we have never had a dog we have no idea about anything food or diet involved. The breeder is giving us 2 weeks of Royal Canine food since it's what the puppy is on now, but afterwards we have no idea if we should stay or what to switch to it we should switch. Just any info on good brands and what is good to look for in a brand for a new puppy at just 4 months. Thanks so much


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I fed Bella Blue Buffalo when she was a puppy and she liked it quite a bit and we had no problems what so ever. I recently switched her over to Fromm grain free. She really loves it and I enjoy having a variety of flavors to choose from. You can go to dogfoodadvisor.com and there is a lot of information and ratings on different brands of dog food.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

I am feeding Lily Blue Buffalo Grain Free Puppy food. Wanda


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is your puppy eating Royal Canin small breed puppy food? That's what Bailey's breeder feeds her puppies and told me to keep Bailey on first at least the first six months. She also had me give him NuVet vitamins. I switched him to Fromm when he was about six months old.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't dislike blue, but I have read a lot of people reporting crystals in their dogs urine while on Blue Buffalo. That said, I have nothing to back that up-I still think it's a good choice if you have limited resources and can afford to spend a little more than it's worth.

I like Fromm, I have one dog that did great on it, another that had issues. You are going to find that there is no one perfect food for all dogs, you may have to do some digging to find the one perfect food for your dog.

We are using Canine Caviar-at first I thought it was a bunch of bologna. The ingredients aren't bad at all but nothing I was overly impressed with... then I started reading, reviews and information about the product itself. Now that the boys have been on it for over a month, we have no more foot chewing, tear stains are starting to fade and Rocky isn't vomiting frequently like he was before.

Wellness is a decent brand, nutri source, if you want to do something besides kibble you can look at brands like The honest Kitchen, stella and chewy's, grandma lucy, or freshpet.

www.dogfoodadvisor.com

I like that website, it rates foods basted on ingredients. Some people complain because the man that runs it is a dentist... I frankly don't give two hoots that he's a dentist-he outlines ingredients and higlights contriversial ingredients. It's a good starting point for people who don't have any clue what to look for. I like the 4-5 star kibbles. He also has an e mail list you can sign up for that will alert you in time of recalls.


----------



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you for the advice! I guess we will just stay on what the breeder gives us at the beginning, and slowly try different things, and see what he likes and does good with


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I feed Kobe Fromm Surf and Turf


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Also I love his name congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

shellbeme said:


> You are going to find that there is no one perfect food for all dogs, you may have to do some digging to find the one perfect food for your dog.
> 
> 
> www.dogfoodadvisor.com
> ...


This is very good information - no one food is perfect for everyone. Blue is a good food, my girls didn't like it. I have one with a poultry sensitivity (might be a full fledged allergy) and the other has a tendency to develop oxalate crystals so she can't have foods that are higher in oxalates such as sweet potatoes.

The brands I love are Fromm (we use salmon tunalini) and FreshPet Vital (salmon and whitefish). Do your homework and see what works best for you.


----------

